
Philadelphia's Top Prosecutor Is Prepared to Arrest Federal Agents - e12e
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-07-22/philly-d-a-threatens-to-arrest-federal-agents
======
pjc50
Next headline, presumably: "Federal Agents Prepared To Arrest Philadelphia
Prosecutor"

(This is black humor; it is never a good thing when different law enforcement
factions within a country start openly fighting each other. Perhaps the next
stage looks like Catalonia.)

~~~
klyrs
> He's talking about deploying 150 federal law enforcement [officers] to
> Chicago. The police force in Chicago is over 12,000 people. He's talking
> about deploying maybe the equivalent of 1% of their ordinary active police
> force. This is fluff. This is politics. This has nothing to do with actual
> law enforcement.

~~~
hellisothers
How many were deployed to Portland though? It doesn’t take much...

~~~
klyrs
The crucial difference is that Portland police haven't been ordered to prevent
unlawful activity by feds.

------
Fjolsvith
So, Philly's police are going to ride escort for the rioters?

~~~
dungdang
no. instead the prosecutor will fall off his high horse and see he only has
power to harrass regular citizens, which he'll go back to doing. the police
unions are directly asking for these fed gestapo to come and bring them
outlawed weapons. this da is an idiot if he thinks the cops will arrest the
guys they are on same team with. the da is not on that team. cops don't care
what he wants or thinks or orders.

~~~
cosmie
This DA isn't reliant on the Philly police department for enforcement - he's
in one of the few states where DAs have their own law enforcement officers on
staff[1].

The "D.A. detectives" referenced in the article are key to his stance, as
they're employees directly under his control that are recognized by the state
as equivalent to and having the same authority as a normal police officer.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/County_detective](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/County_detective)

~~~
dungdang
the detectives referenced in the article are just a loud da posturing. it's
the special operations division, and all they can do is launch a probe -not
enforce anything, or arrest anyone.

just because you have a secretary employed by you doesn't mean she's allowed
to rewire your electric because you tell her. if the detectives try to
actually arrest police or feds, they themselves would be arrested. by the
police and the feds.

this da is simply on a power grab, just like trump, while accusing trump of a
power grab. 2 monkeys throwing poop at each other in a war about how different
they are.

~~~
shadowgovt
At that point, it's state violence against state violence and what practically
happens depends on who brings a bigger gun.

... but the spectacle of CBP officers (and hired mercenaries) and Philadelphia
D.A. officers shooting it out might clue some people into precisely how off-
the-rails this federal administration has become.

------
opwieurposiu
The more time cops spend fighting other cops the less time they have to harass
the rest of us. For the same reason it is beneficial to keep the government
split between political factions.

~~~
jsilence
Read 'time cops' and chuckled.

